# Ah Chi Kung Fu



## ronin7411 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone knew anything about Ah Chi Kung Fu because I heard that the style was the core style that lead to the development of Ninjutsu in Japan. Going on what I read about it so far from the internet that it was the style that the Lin Kuei used to train their Chinese versions of ninjas called Kan. I'm going to provide the links that I found about Ah Chi Kung Fu and I wouldn't mind getting some information from the Chinese martial artists with their views on Ah Chi Kung Fu. Thanks ahead of time for anyone that can provide some information on this style.

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/discussion/ninjutsu/407818/

http://www.mardb.com/ninjutsu/

http://www.arthistoryclub.com/art_history/Lin_Kuei


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2010)

never heard of it.

Not saying yay or nay and I will look into it a bit more but it sounds a bit fishy to me. But then there are a lot of things CMA I never hear of so I cannot say for sure.

I am not even sure "Ah" if Chinese


----------



## blindsage (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds _very _fishy.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe you made a typo.  In the links you listed, the art is described as 'An-Chi' Kung Fu, not 'Ah-Chi'.

When I looked for 'An-Chi' Kung Fu, what I found instead were numerous references to 'Chi Kung' which would appear to be another way of saying Qigong.

http://www.amazon.com/Way-Energy-Ma...6450/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1250267196&sr=8-1

So I could be wrong, but I suspect somebody has been monkeying around with real history to make something sound exciting and ninja-like.

Why are you so interested in tomfoolery instead of real arts?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha, sorry (KFO link)

http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47642

Check out this article as well:

http://www.bgtent.com/naturalcma/CMAarticle28.htm


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Personally I would be a little skeptical on this topic as really nothing can be verified past Leung Ting's Book, Li Hsing's...

And even then it's only oral histories as a lot of times, these are less than accurate.

But hey, it may exist...


As for An Chi (Qi) Kung Fu, I haven't heard of it but may be a similar phrase like "An Jin" in Bagua. 
http://wulinmingshi.wordpress.com/2009/10/17/jin-training-in-baguazhang/


----------



## ronin7411 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry about the typo guys that was a mistake that I didn't notice till the last minute. To answer your question Bill I was just curious about the style and wanted to know if anybody heard or done some training in the style. I've found some links in regards to the Lin Kuei and going on the information from both sites they were just like the Triad a band of renegade Shaolin monks that wanted to claim back China from the current dynasty that was ruling China at the time. But just like Tensei said that a lot of Asian history from that time was hearsay so I don't know if the Lin Kuei truly existed or not but if they did hey can't deny it then that China had their versions of ninjas as well.  

http://www.kungfu-kickboxer.co.uk/kuei_lin_temple.php

http://www.nationaltrainingcouncil.com/id48.htm


----------



## mograph (Jan 12, 2010)

At first, I thought it was "Ah Chu".


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 13, 2010)

mograph said:


> At first, I thought it was "Ah Chu".


 
Haha, might as well be...

FTR; I checked a lot of Chinese websites & the only info in regards to Lin Gui &#26519;&#39740; that came up was Subzero from Mortal Combat or a ghost podcast, so I'm pretty sure that's not it. 

But it may be under something different such as "Vegabond" or "Begger" etc... but that would not be possible to verify because both of those titles encompass a vast array of other things other than quote on quote Assassinry. 

So my opinion would be until more info if ever is released give up on the search for Lin Gui or Chinese Ninja's or whatever... haha, its a waste of time. Just find a local School that is qualified in their field & train hard. 

But I'm also kind of interested in weird crap like this, so I can understand your interests but don't let it lose sight of your goals, be realistic & don't give up anything to go searching for that pot of gold because I can tell you from experience it's generally right in front of you the entire time.


Good luck, when I have extra time I'll try to search more for Lin Gui, An Qi or whatever...

p.s. most of the websites that are found for Lin Gui are in English by American posters & generally in the Magical Ninja sections, haha if that tells you anything.


----------



## TampaYKM (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember the term from the books in the late '70's by Michael Milnick, I believe. He described An Chi as throwing weapons (coins, daggers, etc), similar to Shuriken and Shaken.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 26, 2010)

ronin7411 said:


> But just like Tensei said that a lot of Asian history from that time was hearsay so I don't know if the Lin Kuei truly existed or not but if they did hey can't deny it then that China had their versions of ninjas as well.
> 
> http://www.kungfu-kickboxer.co.uk/kuei_lin_temple.php
> 
> http://www.nationaltrainingcouncil.com/id48.htm


 
Okay, I know it's slightly old now, but...

There are no such thing as "Chinese Ninja". Ninjutsu is a strictly Japanese thing. I'm not holding out a lot of hope for much legitimacy here, but I defer to those in the know about the CMA.


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2010)

Tensei85 said:


> Personally I would be a little skeptical on this topic as really nothing can be verified past Leung Ting's Book...


 
Leung Ting writes two kinds of books: Those that promote _his_ WT system, or the books he_ cares_ about, and the books he writes about everything else, which are just written to make some money. _Skills of the Vagabonds_ falls into the second category. That isn't to say that it is entirely false... just that it is not very carefully written. No doubt there is a tradition of martial arts, deception and trickery associated with Chinese street performers, con men and petty thieves that goes back centuries, just as similar traditions exist in such marginal or "outsider" groups in other cultures. But it is a stretch to connect this tradition to the historical ninja clans of feudal Japan. 

I had conversations with Leung Ting at the time he put that book together and, in fact, he asked to use some photos of mine in the book, but ended up losing the negatives (and just as well, I might add!). Anyway I got the clear impression that he generally held that all Japanese martial arts had Chinese roots, and so ninjutsu _must_ have been derived from something like the "vagabond" techniques he described. Furthermore, he felt that modern ninjutsu was just a romanticised recreation with no authenticity... a modern concoction cobbled together from other martial arts and seasoned with phony "asian" spirituality and mysticism. Coming from that perspective, I would take his historical assertions with_ a large lump of salt._


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 27, 2010)

As I recall, Paladin Press used to publish a book on the Lin Kuei. Never heard of them before, and at the time I chalked them up to the Hei Long/ Christopher Hunter crowd. 
But I could be wrong. Been known to happen.


----------

